# 1990 BMW M5 (E34) Install



## electrafixion (Oct 14, 2008)

About three years ago I purchased a low millage 1990 Eurospec M5. I thought I'd share my system install with the group here. Over the years I've had some complex systems, but in this car I wanted to keep it simple, yet still have a system that sounds good and is play reasonably loud. 

I selected the following for gear:


Alpine CDA-9887 + optional Imprint setup kit
Alpine SPX-177R components 
Pioneer Premier PRS-D4100F four channel "Ice" amp
Infinity Basslink I servo controlled powered subwoofer

Here's some photos of the install:

The car was ordered from the factory without a radio, so I had to make my own wiring harness:










Alpine CDA-9887 installed:










Alpine Tweeters and Woofers mounted in stock locations:





































Photos of the trunk coming up...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bump, sorry.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

where are the dogs?


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see the rest of the install, I've always loved those cars.


----------



## electrafixion (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's photos of the trunk install. These cars have a factory amp / x-over setup in the side of the trunk, so I was able to make an aluminium rack to hold the Premier amp and Alpine X type x-overs:




























Speaker wire is Canare 4VS, and I currently just have entry level Monster interconnect, but I'll soon be changing out to higher end stuff.

Here's with the trunk liner installed:










And finally the Basslink is mounted to the bottom of the rear parcel shelf with nut-certs:


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

electrafixion said:


> And finally the Basslink is mounted to the bottom of the rear parcel shelf with nut-certs:


Does the rear deck flex any with that set-up? I like it since you keep your floor clean, but I'd be worried about the sheet metal flexing. I reckon you could always install a thin sheet of steel or aluminum between the basslink and the rear deck to add some stability.


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice job bro!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nice job. are the gas springs on the trunk lid hinges from the factory?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

They are.

Pictures on euro m5 please!!!!!!!


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

nice work, simply & hidden


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice car, clean and simple install. Good job! 

I like the US M badged cars, I would suspect the Eurospec have just a dab (or more) of Bavarian goodness.


----------



## electrafixion (Oct 14, 2008)

ECM said:


> Does the rear deck flex any with that set-up? I like it since you keep your floor clean, but I'd be worried about the sheet metal flexing. I reckon you could always install a thin sheet of steel or aluminum between the basslink and the rear deck to add some stability.


The rear deck is typical of the rest of the car, build like a tank. I thought I would probably end up chasing down various rattles and buzzes, but everything is totally solid and problem free.


----------



## electrafixion (Oct 14, 2008)

ReloadedSS said:


> Nice car, clean and simple install. Good job!
> 
> I like the US M badged cars, I would suspect the Eurospec have just a dab (or more) of Bavarian goodness.


Actually for these cars it's really a case of LESS Barvarian goodness. The N/A spec cars were all fully loaded with lots of heavy non-performance enhancing luxury features such as headlight washers, power + heated seats, buffalo leather interiors etc. My eurospec is probably a few hundred pounds lighter as the only options were A/C and a rear window shade. The interior is mostly "M" color cloth too. This car didn't even come with a radio from the factory.


----------



## electrafixion (Oct 14, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> They are.
> 
> Pictures on euro m5 please!!!!!!!


I've posted a few shots of the car on Photobucket at the following location


----------



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sweet ride. My first bimmer was a 1989 535i 5 spd and I have a soft spot for all E34's. I don't see many clean M5's in my area. Heck, I don't see many clean E34's lately either. I am fixing up a 95 525 wagon and planning a slightly more ambitious stereo install since I am not worried about cutting or defacing rare interior panels. I saved the interior from the 535i and will use the door panels to experiment with some BG Neo 8 planar magnetic speakers. I will put 6.5" mid bass drivers in the kick panels. How do you like the Infinity Bass Link in the trunk?


----------



## electrafixion (Oct 14, 2008)

mda185 said:


> Sweet ride. My first bimmer was a 1989 535i 5 spd and I have a soft spot for all E34's. I don't see many clean M5's in my area. Heck, I don't see many clean E34's lately either. I am fixing up a 95 525 wagon and planning a slightly more ambitious stereo install since I am not worried about cutting or defacing rare interior panels. I saved the interior from the 535i and will use the door panels to experiment with some BG Neo 8 planar magnetic speakers. I will put 6.5" mid bass drivers in the kick panels. How do you like the Infinity Bass Link in the trunk?


Thanks. The E34 touring (wagon) body style is a definite favorite of mine. In Europe the M5 was actually offered in the touring body as well...now that's a grocery hauler!

Have you given any thought to putting some 8's into the kick panels? There should be plenty of room with some minor modifications and custom panels. You could then probably do a 4" in the dash and tweeters on the doors. 

As for the Basslink...if you asked me a year ago I would have told you that I'd NEVER have put a self amplified plastic sub system in my car. In fact, I'd probably have refused to even ride in a car with such such a lame setup just as a matter of principal. Everything changed once I heard a Basslink in my friend's (also a Bimmer head & Audiophile) E34 M5. The system can't boom or reach silly SPL levels, but it plays really low while still being very articulate and defined. If I wanted a little more output I actually wouldn't hesitate to add a second unit. I've seen some very mixed reviews from users on various online stores for the Basslink, but they're usually guys trying to add it to a factory head unit which can't put out any signal below 60 Hz in the first place.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

electrafixion said:


> Actually for these cars it's really a case of LESS Barvarian goodness. The N/A spec cars were all fully loaded with lots of heavy non-performance enhancing luxury features such as headlight washers, power + heated seats, buffalo leather interiors etc. My eurospec is probably a few hundred pounds lighter as the only options were A/C and a rear window shade. The interior is mostly "M" color cloth too. This car didn't even come with a radio from the factory.


Huh. Good to know. Buffalo leather...? 

To be honest, the only feature that you don't have would be power seats (with memory). It's annoying to have to get the "just right" position again after my wife drives the car.



electrafixion said:


> Thanks. The E34 touring (wagon) body style is a definite favorite of mine. In Europe the M5 was actually offered in the touring body as well...now that's a grocery hauler!
> 
> Have you given any thought to putting some 8's into the kick panels? There should be plenty of room with some minor modifications and custom panels. You could then probably do a 4" in the dash and tweeters on the doors.


I do like the lines of the Touring as well -- almost purchased one awhile back (with 225,000 miles, still solid!) but after figuring out the parts cost of items I would have to replace right away, changed my mind. There's something about the solid lines of the E34 that strikes me right.


----------

